# Updated list of boat ramps



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm aware of the boat ramp lists on the different county webpages and similar, but figured I'd share my experience with some of the ones I've visited recently. The county pages don't really go into a whole lot of detail about the area and some of these ramps are just not feasible at all. Feel free to correct or add any info, this isn't a complete list by any means, just my own experiences.

Oyster Pile (Bagdad, FL) - Nice ramp, fairly recent renovation. Sharp dropoff can make launching larger boats a little tricky. Current makes it a little bit more difficult but easy to manage after you get the hang of it. Paved ramp facilitates two side by side launches with a dock on each side. Unpaved launch on the left side of the facility can get hairy without 4wd.

Bagdad ramp - No facilities, no parking, water extremely shallow. Basically unusable to trailered boats.

Floridatown boat ramp (Floridatown road/Pace, FL) Unusable at this time by trailered boats. Water is extremely shallow. Even if you are brave enough to back your car down into the water a ways, there are several large rocks along the ramp that will be a hazard.

Backed the little 14' boat down this ramp and got the back tires of the SUV wet, the entire boat was still well above the water line.

Avalon #2 (26th ave, Milton) No facilities, no parking area. Basically at the end of a residential area. Didn't try to put in here but drove by it. Considered it not worth bothering with.

Avalon #1 (Bonfire Dr, Milton (Avalon Beach)) Decent port-a-potty, no designated parking to speak of, but some room to position a launch and then park. Has a small dock to help with launching. Water in the area ranges from 3-5ft, with some parts in the middle of the bayou going down to 1 1/2ft. Most of the bayou in this area was registering around 3ft. 

Indian bay boat ramp (s 26th st, Avalon/Milton FL) The last time I visited this ramp it was basically a relatively short concrete slab with no parking or facilities to speak of. I don't know if it's been renovated since then but have not heard anything. Not sure of water conditions or launch feasibility as I've only driven here and fished it briefly.

Archie Glover (Milton (Avalon), FL) One of my favorites, recently renovated with fishing piers. This launch has bathrooms, trash cans, and is well maintained. Lots of activity at this ramp, shore/pier fishermen are common and several people using the launch. The left side launch can get a little hairy if you go back too far (drops off pretty steep at the end of the pavement), but otherwise easy to launch from.

Marquis Basin (Ward Basin Rd area Blackwater river, East Milton) - Seems like a decent launch, haven't launched here yet but have visited a few times. Lots of activity with a residential area close by. Cannot recall parking and facilities although I think it had adequate parking and people launch out of here regularly. The water in the basin ranges from 3-5 ft on average and then gets deep once you get out towards the river.

Russell Harber landing (East Milton)- This one is located just across the bridge on hwy 90. Nice park area with pavilions and parking areas. Boat launch area has lots of parking and is easy to navigate. Looks well kept. Launch is directly on Blackwater river, so launching with current is expected. Docks are floating type so not affected by water levels.

Carpenter's Park- Nice park, big playground, 2 separate launch areas. Plenty of parking and well kept facilities. I've only launched here once on the right hand side but was easy enough, in a sheltered area so no current to deal with. 

Dickerson City boat ramp (Vista Del mar Rd, Garcon Pt area) Visited this one briefly after passing it twice trying to find it. Didn't appear to have any substantial parking or facilities. I only recall a basic concrete ramp, unsure if it's launchable, the water in the area is shallow flats.

Oriole Beach boat ramp (Linden Ave/Gulf Breeze) - Visited this one briefly last year while on a hunt for seahorses. Decent parking area. I recall some other people there at the time, and one boat launching, so I presume this is an active launch.

17th Ave - Have put in here a few times. Parking blows since no one cares about the signs and parks their cars wherever they want, including in trailer spots. Seems to be a hangout of sorts for people, so lots of people fishing the shore. Consider putting in up at Bayou Texar ramp if possible.

That's all I got for now.


----------

